
DieHarder: Securing the Heap (2010) [pdf] - gbrown_
https://people.cs.umass.edu/~emery/pubs/ccs03-novark.pdf
======
nullc
This has some neat tricks that I'm sad aren't integrated in mainstream
allocators-- e.g. putting metadata apart and in a sea of unmapped pages,
unfortunately using an obscure allocator exposes you to different bugs in the
allocator itself or in the surrounding software that are exposed by
differences in behavior.

